#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Learning useful language

## ray23

First guys let me say this is not a rant just an observation:

Lets learn the language; first we find the school something that as little as four years ago was almost impossible. Then if we are lucky we get a good teacher and I have been blessed with that, Miss Chuan included. I would say the first year I was just goofing around with it. But Chuan inspired me I spent a year with her as she was trying to learn to teach. Her patience and understanding always amazed me. I was spending two hours in calls four days a week. Six hours of study six days a week. Buddy I was serious. On my way to reading and writing.

Anyone seen the Picture of Chuan she is female and so were my other teachers. I learned to ask for noodles 18 different ways, I dont like noodles.

Man I can go to the market and buy pineapples all day long. Im married I dont go to the market. My wife does, she prepares a meal gives it to me and I eat it. End of story

I can find the bus depot; Ive never ridden a bus in Thailand.

Now the airport that does come in handy if I need to pick up a friend. But that might happen once a year and that is done in English.

Yes I can say I want to buy a short, even what color I want, I can bargain the price of that shirt. What really happens we go downtown by some cloth the housekeeper takes that to the village and I have tailor made shirt for about the same price as off the rack.

You live In Thailand you should speak Thai, only if you live in Bangkok or youre going to spend a lot of time speaking to the elite. Its been over three years since I have been to Bangkok.

You see in this area they dont really speak Thai they speak Issan an inferior language in the eyes of the elite.

I have a friend who has lived here for twenty years, co owner of the longest existing English school in Udon. Certified translator by the Thai and US governments. He has really very little problem here or in Bangkok. But get him in the villages around here and even he has problems having a general conversation, in the villages.

What is my hobby Bike touring, that would get pretty boring if I stayed in Udon all the time.

Anyone remember the government complaining that students couldnt speak Thai properly. Why slang every society has it.

So after two years Im really prepared to be a tourist. But generally those things that are in my real life are not offered in class. So Im really not prepared to live in Issan.

I think Chuan I offering a class in Issan seem like I read that somewhere. Ok I go and learn how to buy pineapple in Issan... Am I any further ahead?

No I need to know how to buy nuts bolts, hardware. I need to able to tell a guy I want a ground wire on an outlet. I need to tell a mechanic to adjust my brakes, change the brake pads. Change the oil, I want new tires.

Dont get me wrong learning something is darn site better then nothing. The problem I see Im not learning the local language, nor the things that I will use. You dont use it, you lose it.

A year of hard studying and not being able to advance beyond basic Thai to an intermediate class. The end result of this is I want to speak to the locals, simply because they are my neighbors and for the most part very nice people.

Im now at a point where I am very hesitant of returning to school, because I dont think I can accomplish what I need to live here. I may become a very good tourist but

----------


## JoGeAr

> Six hours of study six days a week


Jaysus !!!!  





> pineapple in Issan


You mean buck-nut ??

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Maybe should should brush up on your English first?

----------


## panama hat

> Maybe should should brush up on your English first?


I'd agree.  You get your point across, but you use a very confusing style.

----------


## ray23

Well guys this is how it works, did the spell and garmmer check it was happy, good enough I'm not English LOL Now can we talk about the Issan Language

----------


## panama hat

I'm not English either . . . or Anglo . . . but I can't discuss the Isaan language . . . zero clue. 

Sorry to interrupt your thread.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I'm not English LOL


In which case you write extremely well and have every right to tell the english twats that are both too arrogant and incapable of learning even a few phrases of another lingo, to 'go fukk themselves'.

----------


## ray23

Not a problem with my writing style I get paid exactly what it's worth, nothing. Just trying to get it back on track. Really a problem unique to Issan.

----------


## Texpat

Koi boh khau chai.

Wow Lao baw dai.

Koi cha ha laikan dai yoo sai?

----------


## ray23

Pom Ow putt Pasa Issan Geng Mak Mai Dai 

Bon pom Uti Udon

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I think dropping the pronouns always helps.

you rarely hear a Thai saying Phom or khun when obvious from context.

think you should use yak instead of ao/ow too.

----------


## ray23

Good points thats what I mean by use it or lose it.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I think dropping the pronouns always helps.  you rarely hear a Thai saying Phom or khun when obvious from context.  think you should use yak instead of ao/ow too.


Agreed. Funny, considering I'm an English twat with no language skills...

----------


## Texpat

^ Can someone please translate that?

Geeze sounds like you have a mouth full of marbles.

It's not a crime to move your tongue or lips. Oh yeah, the letter "_r_" has a sound. Honest.  :Smile:

----------


## Frankenstein

I here. You here too. We all here.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Oh yeah, the letter "r" has a sound.


Bullshit! You'll be telling me the letter "_t_" has too, next!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## English Noodles

> Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> 
> I think dropping the pronouns always helps. you rarely hear a Thai saying Phom or khun when obvious from context. think you should use yak instead of ao/ow too.
> 
> 
> Agreed. Funny, considering I'm an English twat with no language skills...


I disagree, possibly drop the personal pronoun 'phom' when refering to yourself with people you are close to, why drop 'khun' though? Also saying 'drop the personal pronouns (which are more or less in this context simply politening particals) but then change 'aow' for 'yaak'? 

Perhaps a better way would be to include 'jaa' before 'yaak' as you are taking about something in the future anyway, why be encouraged to speak pidgin Thai when you can just as easy speak correctly?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> why be encouraged to speak pidgin Thai when you can just as easy speak correctly?


Maybe it's best not to show the natives up.

----------


## English Noodles

> Maybe it's best not to show the natives up.


Actualy there is certainly some truth in that.

----------


## Texpat

The key term in the OP is _useful_.
Thai and Isaan are sometimes similar. Sometimes not.
Learning Thai doesn't automatically mean you'll be understood in the hinterland where the majority of language is a series of grunts, snorts and squeals.

I know what you're talking about Ray. You don't know this -- but you and I were classmates about a year and a half ago.  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> No I need to know how to buy nuts bolts, hardware. I need to able to tell a guy I want a ground wire on an outlet. I need to tell a mechanic to adjust my brakes, change the brake pads. Change the oil, I want new tires.


If you have learnt basic sentance stucture then this is easy for you, to be fluent in a language does not mean learning every word, it simply means learning the basic syntax of a language, you can then simply find a word or two from a dictionary that you don't know and basicly converse about anything you wish.

----------


## English Noodles

> Thai and Isaan are sometimes similar. Sometimes not. Learning Thai doesn't automatically mean you'll be understood in the hinterland where the majority of language is a series of grunts, snorts and squeals.


I would agree, though I'm sure the majority of people can at least understand the central dialect and with a little effort you could be understood to a point.

----------


## Texpat

^ Right. 

Other times I feel like Jane Goodall in the Congo with the chimps, tapping my forehead and pointing at the sky while hoopin' and hollerin'  :Smile:

----------


## Frankenstein

That's how we feel about you, too.  :Very Happy:

----------


## English Noodles

> ^ Right. Other times I feel like Jane Goodall in the Congo with the chimps, tapping my forehead and pointing at the sky while hoopin' and hollerin'


Yep, never lived in that neck of the woods so have no great experience conversing with the natives, I'm sure it would get frustrating having put the effort in to leaning 'the language' only to find it not realy useful. 

In Bangkok I have the same frustration but in reverse, I find people want to try to show off their English 'skills' and prefer to speak to me in very bad English which gives me a headache trying to understand, then again, who knows, maybe they feel the same about my Thai. :Smile:

----------


## rubbajohnny

Most people in Siam are not Thai 
Altho politically incorrect most of N Esan they speak lao
which is fine f you stay put or go t Lao but useless as seen as lo class in Krung Thep et al.
I have same issue as my neighbours all speakLanna unlike the Thai on the Tapes and books
Do persist there are Lao teachers,material readily available in Vangchang
NeeOrk :irish:

----------


## walrus

> In Bangkok I have the same frustration but in reverse, I find people want to try to show off their English 'skills' and prefer to speak to me in very bad English which gives me a headache trying to understand, then again, who knows, maybe they feel the same about my Thai.


You should stop hanging out with 'Tud' then Noodles ... :rofl:

----------


## Norton

> The key term in the OP is useful. Thai and Isaan are sometimes similar. Sometimes not.


Agree.  Many words are similar.  Difference is in volume and delivery.  Lao or Northeastern Thai as the government prefers, is country folk speak.  None of the flowery polite pi, nong, khun, ka and krup's.  Get involved in a discussion with the family about the weather, what's for dinner, or mom's preference in beetle nut and one would think they were in the middle of a full on family fight with blows to follow.

----------


## JoGeAr

I used to get upset when I heard an Isarn person refer to me (or another farang) as _mun_ (it), until I realized that they use it for everyone.

----------


## ray23

You know life can be so funny I was the Khon Kean University today, where I was told I spoke Thai very well. Two things if you can get past hello the you putt pasa Thai geng mak. And pray they don't say anything else. Actually I do understand a lot more then I can remember to say.

Secondly how often will I be in a University setting to speak with people. It's probably very true that to speak properly would be great, but I think it is more important to actually communicate. To some extent I can.

I'm not complaining about my Thai classes they really helped along with the wife reminding me.


But this is how I see it this is my home a bit unrealistic to expect the local population to adapt to my needs. Probably more realisitc that I'm the one to adapt.

I have no intention of quitting nor do I expect to learn overnight.

I have a phrase book that gives all three languages and a English translation. I'm going to begin in that. I really enjoy talking with the people in the small villages.  Just nice folks, if you need someyhing they will bend over backwards to try to help.

Cassmate Huh then you got the T short too LOL

My point is, learning Thai I beleive to be important if you live here. But there is a huge difference between learning a tourist language and day to day usage. At some point you need to go that one step forward that fits the life you live.

The other day I was in a bike shop, money is changing hands between the owner and worker he sent for a part. I know they are talking about the change due the owner when I hear, Nung Loi Sau Baht, Well I know the guy is saying numbers, but I don't have clue what numbers. What he was really saying in Thai was  nung roi yii sip baht. He was speaking Lao, it's really not much different but it is enough to really throw you.

You use the proper way of saying 100 here, people will definetly be scratching thier heads. Took me ten mins one time to pay for an order of chicken once on that one. She had no idea what Roi was and I didn't know Loi. Well I do now and I know it's not proper but if I want to be understood I have to speak in a manner they can understand. 

Got to get my nuts and bolts, now if that turns out to be the same in all the languages, great. If not I have to say thier way. If I want the nut and bolt LOL

----------


## Norton

> She had no idea what Roi was and I didn't know Loi.


You're going to get lost if you come visit Roiet!  Better when you ask directions to just say hon neung soon neung.  Of course it won't really make much difference what you ask.  The response will be the same.  If you are close, they will point and say poon.  If you have a long way to go they will point and say poooon! :Smile: 

You're on the right track.  As some wise man once said "seek first to understand and then to be understood".

----------


## ray23

I think Roi Et is a great town, been twice I will be back

----------


## bobbysan124

> ^ Right. 
> 
> Other times I feel like Jane Goodall in the Congo with the chimps, tapping my forehead and pointing at the sky while hoopin' and hollerin'


Sounds a little condescending to me. Perhaps in this scenario, the Thais are Jane Gooddall and you're the chimp.

----------


## Norton

> I think Roi Et is a great town, been twice I will be back


Let me know.  Will meet for a couple of cool ones.

----------


## friscofrankie

> I disagree, possibly drop the personal pronoun 'phom' when refering to yourself with people you are close to, why drop 'khun' though? Also saying 'drop the personal pronouns (which are more or less in this context simply politening particals) but then change 'aow' for 'yaak'?  
> 
> Perhaps a better way would be to include 'jaa' before 'yaak' as you are taking about something in the future anyway, why be encouraged to speak pidgin Thai when you can just as easy speak correctly?


"Aow" can be to have something in hand or want something in hand.  "Aow bai kern" for instance is to take something back.  Aow is generally used with things you either have or want to have.  confuising but it becomes second nature after a while.  "Yak" (short vowel sound here) is more wanting to do something.  "Yak gin" want to eat.  "Yak bai duay" I want to go with you.  Although I have heard "aow bai duay"  or "Aow eek?" but this usually is in reference to another glass of wine or another piece of ass.   and although sex is an activity rather than a "thing" it is easier to treat the sex acct as a thing in this context and say "aow eek?" as in "want one more"
Dropping the pronouns when in one on one conversations is always done.  Using the Khun as you is rarely done although if addressing a person as Khun So-and-So. is certainly called for.  
As far as using Jaa inthe above statement; why?
"I want to speak Isaan well"  "Yak phood Isaan Gaeng maak maak"  would be the correct term to use  "Maaaak" can be used  exaggerating the Maaaak in this way give it the emphasis but this is normally used when saying some thing or someone is "gaeng maaak!"  or "aroi maaak." if it were me I would drop the Maak all thogether in the statement.  and leave it at "Yak phood Isaan Gaeng"

Schools are fine for getting started learnign a language, learning to read is a good leg up.  But Ray you sound as if You don;t use the language or converse with the locals and if you do not you will not learn the lingo, no matter how many schools you attend.  We speak Thai in the home  about 80% of the time.  When I go out I always use Thai.  I gossip with Khun Yaa down the street when buying my ice and cigarettes,  I speak thai in the bars, restaurants, seven elevens and just about everywhere I go.  I do NOT speak Thai with non-Thai.  

This is how you learn the language. USE IT! If you really want to learn, get your ol' lady to tun off the English.  Not one day a week, not when it's convenient  but entirely.  It will be frustrating at first but with the schooling you've had you'll pick it up quickly enough.

----------


## ray23

Actually used in the home a lot, but the conversations are pretty limited, never miss trying to speak, if I recall the words.

The other thing is Auntie, the wife and the housekeeper understand my accent. Many times something simple as tim tung, fill the gas. If my wife is with me they will look at her. If I'm alone they just put the gas in. By the way I'm tone deaf so I have to spell things out how they sound to me. A big reason why reading is important to me.

I believe your right the more I use it the better things will go. I'm not at all against learning Thai, just pointing out something that seemed odd to me for the area I live in.

Ow and Yak can be a bit confusing for me Ow eek meas I want more. Mai Ow I don't want anymore.

I could be very wrong I do that frequently, I would use yak in sentence such a do you want_____________

Does how personal the thing wanted make a difference in the use?

The Pronoun, that is a hold over from formal classes. Business I here krap a lot, normal talkling not so much. Women never seem to miss Ka.

Oh well I will keep plugging along but I don't think I'm going back to formal classes again. I think I have the base I need to use it and build on it. The downside is the descipline to do it, which I think formal classes provides.

Here is a doosey for everyone that I had to use today won't say I learned but I've seen it. 

gee-soon-dook-maai (pollen) 

don't know if I will ever use it again but I know it exists  

But If I really wanted to sink in I would have to write it in sentneces dozens of time to recall it

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Does how personal the thing wanted make a difference in the use?


no, it's simply the difference between wanting something and wanting to do something.

Ao Buri = I want a cigarette.

Yak suup = I want to smoke.
Yak gin = I want to eat.

use yak with a verb and ao with a noun.

----------


## Texpat

> Sounds a little condescending to me. Perhaps in this scenario, the Thais are Jane Gooddall and you're the chimp.


Fair play -- as you wish.

My point was the struggle to communicate. 
Also, they're both making an effort to learn. I'm not offended in the least by being referred to as a chimp -- especially if it means I can avoid being British.  :Wink:

----------


## ray23

> Originally Posted by ray23
> 
> Does how personal the thing wanted make a difference in the use?
> 
> 
> no, it's simply the difference between wanting something and wanting to do something.
> 
> Ao Buri = I want a cigarette.
> 
> ...


Good Example thanks

----------


## Nawty

A friend of mine who has excellent english skills came up with a corker the other night.... 'L' is for elephant.

----------


## killerbees

> Get involved in a discussion with the family about the weather, what's for dinner, or mom's preference in beetle nut and one would think they were in the middle of a full on family fight with blows to follow.


Yes, I've found that to be the case in a couple of different locales. My friend's in-laws in Si Saket having a family discussion do sound as if they're about to lash out at each other with whatever blunt objects are at hand. They speak Khmer but they refer to it as Isaan. I live in the south... my neighbors are usually the same way (volume level) except down here they're speaking Dtai (the Southern dialect of Thai) and it's truly a thing of wonder... very sing-songy quality, nasal, with the tones going all over the place. At least that's how it sounds to me. I'm sure the sound of my Thai isn't exactly music to their ears either.

Also, someone told me to learn the language that's spoken in the area of the country where you live. Makes good sense. Again, in the south (I don't know about the north or Isaan) accents change from Amphoe to Amphoe and definitely Changwat to Changwat. For the life of me, I can't understand most people I meet from Nakhorn Sri Thammarat.

----------


## Norton

> Also, someone told me to learn the language that's spoken in the area of the country where you live. Makes good sense. Again, in the south (I don't know about the north or Isaan) accents change from Amphoe to Amphoe and definitely Changwat to Changwat.  For the life of me, I can't understand most people I meet from Nakhorn Sri Thammarat.


Think you'll find the same in the different regions of US or UK.  Separated by a common language! :Smile:

----------


## ray23

Boy, talk about a reminder coming out of the blue. I was at Robinon this morning, I didn't know they tore down the buildings on the corner Robison that how often I get down there.

There are six farrrangs there three males and three females. I've been here to long first thing that hit me is why bring a cheeseburger to five star resturant. Thuth is seven years ago I would have been very happy to date any of the girls I was seeing  :Surprised: ops: 

Anyway they were speaking in a non English language sounded like Itallian but know no Itallian and every now and then I'm hearing words that sound familiar. But I didn't understand them. Me being the friendly cuss that I can be at times I go over and say good morning and ask what language they are speaking. They were from Spain and speaking Castellan Spanish.

Thirty five years ago when I was in college  I took spanish in college, only to find out it was doing me no good. Mexican people do not speak Castellan Spanish. I learned to communicate with them using street Spanish.

So that may be what is motivating me to think the way I am, I had completly forgotten it until today.

I thnk one the things that has controlled my language usage has always been Am I being understood, do I understand, Not the form proper or otherwise.

I did stop by and met the local PAD leader and in Thai wished him good luck, He understood. I also made sure I kidded around with the local shoppers and I was  understood.

So guys your comments are not falling on deaf ears.

----------


## ray23

My learning how to use these would sure make my porr wife's life a lot easier.

You know these are the kind of things that I need be able to communicate with, anyone got an idea how to get useful sentences out this like check the oil replace the head light,

well it fianlly happened today talking myself away finally ran into that guy who couldn't understand a darn thing I was saying and he was really trying, he spoke Issan. Maybe I should have asked him where to buy a pineapple :rofl: 

With Thanks to Expatmotors

Car รถเก๋ง Rot Gaeng 
Clutch คลัช Clut 
Brake เบรค Braake 
Brake Pad ผ้าเบรค Pah Braake 
Brake Disc จานเบรค Jaan Braake 
Brake fluid น้ำมันเบรค Nam-an Braake 
Brake Light ไฟเบรค Fai Braake 
Windscreen กระจกหน้า Gra-Jok Nah 
Rear Windscreen กระจกหลัง Gra-Jok Lang 
Engine Oil น้ำมันเครื่อง Nam-an Krueng 
Gearbox Oil น้ำมันเกียร์ Nam-an Gear 
Power Steering Oil น้ำมันพาวเวอร์ Nam-an Power 
Radiator หม้อน้ำ Mor-Naam 
Radiator Fluid น้ำในหม้อน้ำ Naan Nai Mor Naam 
Engine เครื่องยนต์ Krueng Yon 
Steering Wheel พวงมาลัย Phum-a-Lai 
Boot/Truck ท้ายรถ Tai Rot 
Air Filter ฟองอากาศ Fong Aggart 
Side View Mirrors กระจกข้าง Gra-Jok Kaang 
Rear View Mirror กระจกมองหลัง Gra-Jok Mong Lang 
Electric Windows กระจกไฟฟ้า Gra-Jok Fai Fah 
Fuel Injector หัวฉีด Hua Cheet 
Bonnet/Hood ฝากระโปรงหน้า Fah Gra-Bong Nah 
Stereo เครื่องเสียง Krueng Seeang 
Tyre ยาง Yaang 
Hand Brake เบรคมือ Braake Mue 
Exhaust ท่อไอเสีย Tor 
Spare Tyre ยางอะไหล่ Yaang Alai 
Steering Alignment ตั้งศูนย์ Dang Soon 
Front Bumper กันชนหน้า Gan Chon Nah 
Rear Bumper กันชนหลัง Gan Chon Lang 
Distributor จานจ่าย Jarn Jai 
Spark Plugs หัวเทียน Hua Ti-en 
Shock Absorber โชคอัพ Chock-Up 
Seat Belt เข็มขัด Kem Kat 
Timing Belt สายพานไทม์มิ่ง Sy Paan Timing 
CV Boot ยางหุ้มเพรา Yang Hum Pow 
Suspension Spring สปริง S-Pring 
Leaf Spring แหนบ Nairb 
Rear Light ไฟหลัง Fai Lang 
Reverse Light ไฟถอยหลัง Fai Toi Lang 
Head Light ไฟหน้า Fai Naa 
Indicator/Turn Light ไฟเลี้ยว Fai Leeo 
Differential ไฟท้าย Fuang Tai 
Horn แตร Dae 
Wipers Blades ที่ปัดน้ำฝน Tee Bat Naam Fon 
Oil Filter กรองอากาศ Glong Naam-an

----------


## tsicar

[quote=Norton;727149]


> She had no idea what Roi was and I didn't know Loi.


If you are close, they will point and say poon. If you have a long way to go they will point and say poooon! :Smile: 

quote]
and if they haven't a fukkn clue where it is you are asking to get to, they will still say: "pooon!"

i learned to speak thai from the locals in my village, plus nights spent sweating over tourist phrase-books. took me nearly four years to even get a grasp of what was going on.
'kkin bank manager in the next town, only 30 km away, pisses himself laughing when i do business there, and calls his assistant to listen to the farang : "waow kha-men!"

----------


## ray23

I think the list is what I need to work on firstm aking sentences with them. These  are the problems that come up most often and it is a problem for the wife since she knows nothing about vehecle repairs, frustrating fo her as well. Usually pointing and saying Mai Dee usually works prety good. But sometimes I just want them to checks something. For example adjustment on the brakes. Mechanics aroind town only a fwe I rtut and they arew used to me, villages aer different. They can pull off emergency repairs with almost nothing.

----------


## good2bhappy

> I used to get upset when I heard an Isarn person refer to me (or another farang) as mun (it), until I realized that they use it for everyone.


Your lucky they don't use "ai"

----------


## Fabian

I got a problem the other way aroubnd, Ray23.
Learnt street-Thai with a few Isaan expressions with the ex-wife. Now I am getting always corrected how it should be spoken the correct way.

----------


## meepmeep99

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> 
> Get involved in a discussion with the family about the weather, what's for dinner, or mom's preference in beetle nut and one would think they were in the middle of a full on family fight with blows to follow.
> 
> 
> Yes, I've found that to be the case in a couple of different locales. My friend's in-laws in Si Saket having a family discussion do sound as if they're about to lash out at each other with whatever blunt objects are at hand. They speak Khmer but they refer to it as Isaan. I live in the south... my neighbors are usually the same way (volume level) except down here they're speaking Dtai (the Southern dialect of Thai) and it's truly a thing of wonder... very sing-songy quality, nasal, with the tones going all over the place. At least that's how it sounds to me. I'm sure the sound of my Thai isn't exactly music to their ears either.
> 
> Also, someone told me to learn the language that's spoken in the area of the country where you live. Makes good sense. Again, in the south (I don't know about the north or Isaan) accents change from Amphoe to Amphoe and definitely Changwat to Changwat. For the life of me, I can't understand most people I meet from Nakhorn Sri Thammarat.



Hi,
      I've read through this thread with interest. I am an intermediate thai speaker. I have been suprised that no one has mentioned anything about learning the script. It really is not that hard i'd say it is easier to learn the thai script than it is to use the chinese pinyin english transliteration. I think this because there is no confusion with the how words are pronounced like in french, it's written in english but it's all pronouced completely different. Already i have seen many instances of ambiguous english transliteration of thai here . I'd say that if everyone is going to converse here about language then choose a system and stick to it. No offence meant but to make my point i will pick two examples ,Ray uses the transliteration 'nung' for the english word 'one' when it is actually pronounced ' neung ' which is a world away and will get a blank response unless you throw loads of other words in to create some context. The word 'nung' means means steamed as in ' bplah nung ma-now' 'fish-steamed-lime' ,although confusingly many transliterations use the letter U in nung as an A and want you to pronounce 'nung' as 'nang' or ' to sit' although if you read the thai script you will see ther is only one way to pronounce to sit  นั่ง  n-a-ng. My second example  and why i think the script is so important is Killer bees reference to 'chang wat' or 'province', which in thai is spelt 'jang-wat'    'จังหวัด' . Lets take the word in thai 'jang-wat' to show how simple thai script can be. There are seven characters จัง หวัด  'j-a-ng  SilentH w-a-t'  the two e shaped characters are the 'a' vowel that hovers above instead of in between the consonants , the last character ด is 'D' which stays as a 'D' when it is the first letter of a word but in this case when at the end of a word it becomes a 'T'.  I have not worked half as hard as anybody i have come across but when i read thai now it just looks like an extention of the english alphabet  just leave a copy of 'teach your self thai' by David smyth in the toilet and you will get there.  David smyths pronouciation guide is near perfect.  Hope this helps someone.

 :UK:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I've read through this thread with interest. I am an intermediate thai speaker. I have been suprised that no one has mentioned anything about learning the script. It really is not that hard i'd say it is easier to learn the thai script than it is to use the chinese pinyin english transliteration. I think this because there is no confusion with the how words are pronounced like in french, it's written in english but it's all pronouced completely different. Already i have seen many instances of ambiguous english transliteration of thai here . I'd say that if everyone is going to converse here about language then choose a system and stick to it. No offence meant but to make my point i will pick two examples ,Ray uses the transliteration 'nung' for the english word 'one' when it is actually pronounced ' neung ' which is a world away and will get a blank response unless you throw loads of other words in to create some context. The word 'nung' means means steamed as in ' bplah nung ma-now' 'fish-steamed-lime' ,although confusingly many transliterations use the letter U in nung as an A and want you to pronounce 'nung' as 'nang' or ' to sit' although if you read the thai script you will see ther is only one way to pronounce to sit นั่ง n-a-ng. My second example and why i think the script is so important is Killer bees reference to 'chang wat' or 'province', which in thai is spelt 'jang-wat' 'จังหวัด' . Lets take the word in thai 'jang-wat' to show how simple thai script can be. There are seven characters จัง หวัด 'j-a-ng SilentH w-a-t' the two e shaped characters are the 'a' vowel that hovers above instead of in between the consonants , the last character ด is 'D' which stays as a 'D' when it is the first letter of a word but in this case when at the end of a word it becomes a 'T'. I have not worked half as hard as anybody i have come across but when i read thai now it just looks like an extention of the english alphabet just leave a copy of 'teach your self thai' by David smyth in the toilet and you will get there. David smyths pronouciation guide is near perfect. Hope this helps someone.


Well put. I get a bit narked at the often poor transliteration of words on here and cannot understand why they would write a word in that way. Until, that is, I hear the offender try to speak Thai...

----------


## Norton

> I have been suprised that no one has mentioned anything about learning the script.


Very good point.  Thai script is very precise re pronunciation and if learned is by far the most expedient route to conversational competence.

----------


## ray23

That's all true the pronuniciation I use works everyday. Remember I can't hear tones so that is the way it sounds to me. But I agree again not Bangkok, got lots of slang around and lazy speaking from Thai's. The goal is to communiate here. I appreciate what you guys have said. I have went out of may way to use it. Somewhere besides the house, It's slowly working.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Remember I can't hear tones so that is the way it sounds to me


why not??

anyway, tones are fairly over rated.

so long as your context is correct, people will understand you. the tones will come in time just from listening and using.

sound advice re the Thai script.
doesn't take very long to learn, makes all the difference and for some reason impresses Thais no end.

----------


## meepmeep99

> Originally Posted by ray23
> 
> Remember I can't hear tones so that is the way it sounds to me
> 
> 
> why not??
> 
> anyway, tones are fairly over rated.
> 
> ...


Context . When i first started to speak thai i would (and still do) get the blank expression because i would try and just use one or two words to get my point across but  i was saying  the words with the wrong emphasis (tones). But i found that if i use 10 words in a sentence then i can leave the listerner in no doubt what i'm talking about because i have provided some context and plenty of clues.

----------


## ray23

Good news the wife the other day afer I'm trying to figure how to say pliers (Kiim) got one of her  englsih book and guess what tons of tools named in Thai and English so I will be adding to my list.

I'm getting closer and closer to my nuts and bolts all the time

----------


## Norton

> Good news the wife the other day afer I'm trying to figure how to say pliers


Think you should be working "close the gate and don't let the dog out". :Wink:

----------


## ray23

No I think that one has been clearly communicated now :Smile:

----------


## killerbees

I agree about learning the Thai script. In fact, I do read and write a bit of Thai. I decided to study the Thai script because that was the advice given me by the foreigners I met who (I thought) spoke the best Thai. I was a bit half-assed about it for the first few years. It's only now that I'm really putting in some consistent effort (about an hour a day, sometimes more). I find that I'm able to practice a bit while at work because everyone in my office is constantly emailing each other memos. If I have a bit of time, I'll practice translating/reading those. In my free time, I send text messages to friends and chat on MSN. My typing in Thai is godawfuly slow but it's still fun. 

I started studying seriously again because, as the person above wrote, transliteration just doesn't cut it. I use two different sources for the majority of the "looking up in the dictionary" I do... one of them is Thai to English dictionary & transliteration. The other is the Thai for Beginners book from Paiboon Publishing. There are probably some others, too. They both use different systems for transliteration. And then there's the official transliteration system. Unfortunately, I don't know all the tone rules and while I can sound out the words, there's often something screwy. For the tones and some pronunciation tips I consult the sources. Or I just ask people, but if there's no one around...

Learning the transliteration language is almost just as much work as learning the Thai script. Might as well learn the Thai.

----------

